# 85 C on Speed Fan Temp. 1??? HELP



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

I just got my new E8400 (SL9BJ) CPU. I took out my E2180, cleaned up all the thermal grease from my heatsink, and installed my new cpu. I have speed fan (latest) version already on my pc. I took readings of my previous cpu's temps to compare to the new one. When I installed my new cpu I used Artic Siver 5. EXACTLY AS DIRECTED BY THEIR SITE. Turned on my pc, checked to make sure it showed the new cpu in Bios, and went to windows. Speed Fan shows my Temps as; Temp1 *85C, Temp2 37-39C, Core0 37C, Core1 36C. For comparison the previous cpu which also was 65watts showed; Temp1 36C, Temp2 43C, Core0 25-27C, Core1 29C. I've read somewhere that Temp1 is a reading from the mobo??? I don't want to fry my new CPU. I took it all apart thinking I used too much thermal grease. Cleaned it all again and reapplied a smaller amount. Put it all back together and checked again, still same readings? When my pc goes from Bios and first sarts to bring up the widows screen there's a "streak" of colors at the bottom of my screen only for a split second, I have never seen before. I know this cpu is compatiable with my mobo and my Bios. Dell installs it in the exact same setup as I have from them. I used the screw down original heatsink/fan that was in my pc. I checked and double checked to make sure it's tight. (It's the same one Dell uses for both CPU's.) So what do I do? I don't have anyway to see my temp's in Bios that I can find. Dell Bios 1.0.16 realeased 12/12/2008. I'm lost please help!:upset:


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What model Dell?
Does Dell use the E0 or C0 stepping E8400?
With speed fan on Most Dell boards you don't get a MB reading but could be a video card reading, What video card do you have?


----------



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

Dell Inspiron 530. I'm pretty sure it's E0. I took my GPU out and sent it back to eVGA for a stepup a couple of days ago. Speed fan showed it as a seperate 'temp" when it was in my pc. The mobo say's FOXCON all over it but comes up as a dell 0RY007. I bought this cpu FROM DELL as being compatiable for my system tag. They sale the Inspiron 530 just like mine with this same cpu as an option. (It's just impossible to try to talk to their "tech" support people as we do not speak compatiable languages. Not to mention if you talk to 3 different tech's you get 3 different answers for some reason.)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It is a Motherboard made for Dell to their specs by Foxcon.
Problem with speed fan is Id'ing the temps try using Hardware monitor lets see what it reads> http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It is a Motherboard made for Dell to their specs by Foxcon.
Problem with speed fan is Id'ing the temps try using Hardware monitor lets see what it reads> http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php


----------



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes it's made for dell by foxcon. Where is harware monitor at? I'm on another one of my pc's because I didn't want to burn anything up before I found out if I might! Is it safe to turn on when it shows 85c immediatley?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The link goes to the program, at this point we don't even know what the temp is for or if it's a valid temp.
Have a look it the Bios see if it reports temps and voltages.


----------



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

I'd love to. I've looked all over in my bios and don't see anything to do with temp's. Dell lock's these cards so they can't be o'clocked. I guess that's where the voltages and temp's should be in bios? If so I don't have that capability.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's what I figured Thats why I don't think it's a motherboard temp usually there isn't a sensor on a Dell to get a temp with, use HW Monitor or Everest > http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Everest-Home-Edition-Download-16369.html

> http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php


----------



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

I'm going to go turn on that pc and try to type in the addresses to load one of them and check it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

You could put them on a CD or USB thumb drive and use them that way.


----------



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

Wish I could link this but I don't know how. It show's cpu temp's at 36 for both. The other temp is 85 to 86C it says Tmpin0 86C


----------



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

CPUID Tmpin0 is 85C
Tmpin1 is 37C


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Which program are you using?
How to Post a Screen Shot


----------



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

View attachment HWMonitor.txt


----------



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

where are the temps on everest located?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Under Computer / sensor.


----------



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

It shows a blank page. I found somewhere it said my system didn't support temp monitoring. Funny since all the other programs check the temps somehow. I also read on another site that TMPIN0 is supposed to be the temp inside my case? TMPIN1 outside case? Or is that misinformation?


----------



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

I don't see how may case temp could go up 50C just installing a new cpu and hdd.


----------



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

The air comming out the exhaust fan in the back feels luke warm. Not 85C thats for sure.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The problem with all of these programs is they read voltage from sensors on retail motherboards the sensor id's are published so they are known to the program creators on OEM boards its a guess which is why instead of a label you get TMPIN1 instead of Case Temp, it may be reading a Dell Vcore sensor for all we know because the Id's are unpublished/unknown in poking around I found a couple of Dell 530 owners with the same reading on TMPIN1 and an equal number of different explanations of what the sensor is for.
I think it's erroneous data the only sensors I know of in your PC are on the CPU, Hard drive and maybe the video card if you install a retail card.


----------



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

CPUID It shows my volages for -12 and -5 shows -0.19 and -.032???
speed fan shows volages for-12 and -5 @ -16.7 and -8.53???
Very different readings. But they both show the 85C


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

And to add the best program for CPU temp is CoreTemp on a C2D> http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/
But it is only for CPU temps and yours look fine.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Mvgratz said:


> CPUID It shows my volages for -12 and -5 shows -0.19 and -.032???
> speed fan shows volages for-12 and -5 @ -16.7 and -8.53???
> Very different readings. But they both show the 85C


And we know they are bad readings.


----------



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

I sure don't know which of them to trust anymore! I've spent all day long trying to figure it out. If something in my case was that hot you'd think would smell it, or feel hot air comming out of the exhaust. The core 0 and core1 for my cpu looked fine to my limited technical knowledge of what "good" is 37-39C at idle and 48&43C under load. . My hdd's are 41C and 37C. So do I not "wory" about it?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I would not it probably isn't a thermal sensor.
Take it for a ride see how it runs.


----------



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

I ran prime95 for 30 minutes last night. I monitored temps with speed fan, cpuid, and realtemp at the same time. Idle was core0 37C core1 36C. Loaded highest temps recorded core0 60C and core1 55C. Is that still okay? I know my dell's air flow really stinks! I'm going to try to find a better case fan. The one thats stock from dell is a Sunon KD1209PTS2 (90/92mm). I just went to town to try to get a better one. Unfortuantly the local stores only sale 80 and 120mm. Any suggestions on a relly good one? I don't care if it's a little bit louder if it makes up for the noise by lowering my temp's.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

With the stock Dell CPU cooler that's not bad under prime95
The Antec has a 3 position switch to set speeds
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...2E16835209004,N82E16835233008,N82E16835185086


----------



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

I found the specs's for my "DEll" case fan. (Which is a Sunon KD1209PTS2) It's specs say 2400 rpm/44cfm/32dba. First off; I've never seen it run above 1620rpm even with Prime95 running, Secondly I've never really heard it. So, I found the Thermaltake TT-9025A-2B 90mm @NewEgg. It's spec's say; 2850 rpm/56cfm/35dba. Does that sound like a decent trade out for 3 more dba? If I could ever fiure out how to raise my fans rpm it would be nice. I have speed fan. I've looked through the menu and really don't know where I'm supposed to change it at.? And BY the way... Thanks for your help! I haven't messed around with pc's in a few years. There's been alot of changes since then!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

It's a Dell there there are no adjustments.
The stock case fan is hooked to the motherboard and will ramp up when the board senses high temps, what ever replacement fan you get should plug into a 4 pin molex and use a manual speed control like the Antec Tri cool because the board is not going to raise the speed until it gets really warm.


----------



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

Mines a 3-pin that gets it's power from the mobo.


----------



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

Or are you saying that's the only way to get the max cfm's is to power directly to my psu with the 4pin molex? If so, I'll have to make sure somehow that the fan I've ordered has the 3pin connector also. I'll just attach only the one pin neccessary to the mobo to keep the "fan alert" from popping up in BIOS./??


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I know if you want it to run full speed it needs to be connected to a 4 pin molex connector
the motherboard controls the fan speed by limiting the voltage to it.


----------



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

It say's it has a 3 and 4 pin connector, so I'll just figure out which one of the 3 pin wires has to be connected to keep from having to press F1 boot up. I think I remember reading it's the yellow wire.


----------



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

That should work shouldn't it???


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Turn off error reporting in the Bios.


----------



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

too bad the one I have in my case now doesn't have both 3 and 4 wire connector's or I'd just change the way this one was. Oh well. I've learned a hard leason about the way dell put's their pc's together doing this upgrade. I won't make that mistake again. I'll just build it from scratch. It would've been cheaper and better! lol


----------



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

I'll try that when it gets here in a few day's! Thanks so much for your help Wrench!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Here is the Pinout for the header>


----------



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks again for the diagram. I'm going to have to do like I said. Connect that one pin to the fan sensor on the mobo and the 4 wire to my psu. AS my wonderful BIOS doesn't have anywhere to "turn off error reporting"!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I think I would leave the stock fan hooked up use some wire ties to attach it to the front and let it blow across the chipset front to back and add the new fan to the rear.


----------



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

any idea where i can find a 3 wire extension for the wire that plugs into my mobo? "cause the one on here now is onle about 8" long. I'd need it ti be 20-22 inches at least to move it to the fron and stay hooked up on the connector.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Sounds like a splice job is the way to handle


----------



## Mvgratz (Mar 4, 2009)

That I can do!


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Speedfan is wrong.


----------

